# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Wireless Network DOWN!

## Venox

το ασύρματο δίκτυο ναυπάκτου είναι down για λίγο καιρό, μέχρι τον "επανερχομο" τον μελων του.

Ventrix - Venox (να σου κατσει...)  :: 

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!  ::

----------

